# Filter for brackish tank



## yournamehere (Oct 12, 2008)

Which filter should i get for my low end gsp tank? 30 gal

i was thinking marineland emperor bio-wheel 280


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

That one would be good on a 30g. Good thinking.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I say either go with the emperors or the aquaclears. Cant go wrong with those filters.


----------



## yournamehere (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks, im going to lfs to pick one up tonight

the marineland


----------



## yournamehere (Oct 12, 2008)

got the emperor, the intake was too long, so i had to cut it down

but everything works great


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Didn't it come with a short intake and an extension tube?


----------

